# Flight/HEMS



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2016)

The FP-C? Welp, you have a handful of people to network with, to include myself. Ask away

*Moderator's note: 
Posts in this thread were pulled from the Flight/HEMS suggested forum section thread found here:
http://emtlife.com/threads/flight-hems.44515/*


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 16, 2016)

I think it is awesome there are a few of us members going to AirMethods orientation together. Small world.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd have to get quite a bit skinnier before I could ever see wedging myself in a 407 as a flight medic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'd have to get quite a bit skinnier before I could ever see wedging myself in a 407 as a flight medic.


I know that feeling. Lol a 145 or 429 might be more my size, but im still too big rigjt now

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd be more comfortable in a CH-47.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm a whopping 5'6", and ~160 lbs. with all my gear on, and still feel crammed in our 407, haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm 6'1" and 230. This is how I always felt in DSPs 407.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2016)

Chase said:


> I haven't had a chance to get in the 407 yet. I liked the EC130. Anyone know how much smaller they are?
> 
> How is the 407 compared to AirEvac's 206s?


The 130 will be larger. The 407 is larger and faster than the 206s. I hear one of my local flight friends complain everytime her 407 goes in for maintenence and they get a loaner 206

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> The 130 will be larger. The 407 is larger and faster than the 206s. I hear one of my local flight friends complain everytime her 407 goes in for maintenence and they get a loaner 206
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This. The 407 is essentially an upgrade to the Long Ranger. Again, still a single engine airframe without an incredible amount of wiggle room; I believe an A-Star is even smaller still.

I've heard the EC (Airbus) 130's have some wiggle room, though.


----------



## chrls (Sep 16, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This. The 407 is essentially an upgrade to the Long Ranger. Again, still a single engine airframe without an incredible amount of wiggle room; I believe an A-Star is even smaller still.
> 
> I've heard the EC (Airbus) 130's have some wiggle room, though.



Talking to guys who have been in our program for awhile that have been in both Long Rangers and our current A-Star the A-Star is quite a bit smaller.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd be happy to help those with questions about FP-C etc and think a flight forum is a great idea.  The EC-130 has a great deal of "wiggle room" indeed. Very spacious.  I still prefer to work in an EC-135. Even though it's more cramped I feel like everything I need is within easy reach with proper planning and organization.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 17, 2016)

SeeNoMore said:


> I'd be happy to help those with questions about FP-C etc and think a flight forum is a great idea.  The EC-130 has a great deal of "wiggle room" indeed. Very spacious.  *I still prefer to work in an EC-135. Even though it's more cramped I feel like everything I need is within easy reach with proper planning and organization.*



We went from a Bell 430 to EC135's and despite the dramatic decrease in cabin space, I thought the 135 was easier to work in, for the same reason as you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 17, 2016)

Anybody ever flown in a 109? The other HEMS service in our county is currently in one, and it seems to have its fair share of issues.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Anybody ever flown in a 109? The other HEMS service in our county is currently in one, and it seems to have its fair share of issues.


An aw109? Never flown in one but sat in some and some 119s. Laid out well, but a little cramped. A lot smaller inside tha  you'd figure for the size lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> An aw109? Never flown in one but sat in some and some 119s. Laid out well, but a little cramped. A lot smaller inside tha  you'd figure for the size lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sí, señor, the Augusta. Yeah, I'd heard it wasn't as roomy as it looks. I was just curious if it was their particular helicopter that was the issue, or if the AW109's themselves were problematic in general.

Before our service went to the 407, thet had a 222, The "Ol Triple Deuce" as they'd call it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 17, 2016)

I want to fly PRN. And get my FP-C

I fully support the new sub-forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 17, 2016)

Best of luck, brutha. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions in the meantime.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 20, 2016)

So what is everyone's policy on facial hair? I was pretty bummed about shaving my beard for the N95 fit test, since PAPR is not an option like in the hospital. Are you expected to be clean shaven or can you have a neat kept beard?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 21, 2016)

Chase said:


> So what is everyone's policy on facial hair? I was pretty bummed about shaving my beard for the N95 fit test, since PAPR is not an option like in the hospital. Are you expected to be clean shaven or can you have a neat kept beard?



Where I'm at for us ground pounders, clean shaven.


----------



## CANMAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Clean shaven, can get away with a few days of stubble but no beards allowed  Between my flight and FD job I have had to shave my entire career. When I retire I am growing a straight up Duck Dynasty beard!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 21, 2016)

Chase said:


> So what is everyone's policy on facial hair? I was pretty bummed about shaving my beard for the N95 fit test, since PAPR is not an option like in the hospital. Are you expected to be clean shaven or can you have a neat kept beard?



Not since my first job in EMS in the mid-1990's have I had an employer (or a clinical site, when I was in CRNA school) that required me to be clean shaven. 

That's 3 HEMS programs, 4 EMS agencies, and probably 20 hospitals (that I've either worked for or trained at) that allowed facial hair.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 21, 2016)

As long as i dont look like a bum, I'm good. This makes the third job in a row (one fixed wing, one hybrid ground/fixed wing, and now ground) that allows facial hair. I have a full beard right now

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 22, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> As long as i dont look like a bum, I'm good. This makes the third job in a row (one fixed wing, one hybrid ground/fixed wing, and now ground) that allows facial hair. I have a full beard right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



What do you do for N95 Isolation? I would think it rarely happens


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2016)

Papr or the the duck bill masks, i can pass a seal with either

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 25, 2016)

Chase said:


> I think it is awesome there are a few of us members going to AirMethods orientation together. Small world.


Who is going to Denver?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 27, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Who is going to Denver?



I will be there the first week of October. Another member was supposed to go the same time but got delayed. I think some one else mentioned they will going there as well but I can't remember who.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 28, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> As long as i dont look like a bum, I'm good. This makes the third job in a row (one fixed wing, one hybrid ground/fixed wing, and now ground) that allows facial hair. I have a full beard right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I am just a little bit jealous....actually a lot.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 5, 2017)

chrls said:


> Talking to guys who have been in our program for awhile that have been in both Long Rangers and our current A-Star the A-Star is quite a bit smaller.


The astar has way more patient accessibility.  The center-post rear of the pilot in a 407
 takes up any extra "room" you might have with an equipment heavy patient "e.g. balloon pump, vented"


----------



## chrls (May 5, 2017)

8jimi8 said:


> The astar has way more patient accessibility.  The center-post rear of the pilot in a 407
> takes up any extra "room" you might have with an equipment heavy patient "e.g. balloon pump, vented"



I guess we don't quite have that problem and don't have the related viewpoint. I'm part of the state police out here in CA and fly as a single paramedic. We operate as a kind of auxiliary air transport/S&R out here and specifically don't do IFTs so no vents/pumps. From what I've heard for what we do our older helicopters had more room. I've only been around for our A-Stars so my personal experience is limited.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 5, 2017)

A balloon pump in an AS350be is no pony ride either.


----------



## VFlutter (May 5, 2017)

IABP isn't horrible in a 407. Much more room in a BK tho.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> IABP isn't horrible in a 407. Much more room in a BK tho.


Depending on where you mount it.


----------



## VFlutter (May 5, 2017)

8jimi8 said:


> Depending on where you mount it.



The mount replaces the far right two seats. One person sits directly behind the patient in the airway seat and the other in the aft seat.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> The mount replaces the far right two seats. One person sits directly behind the patient in the airway seat and the other in the aft seat.


Yeah we had ours on floor rails with a helmet on there way now way to get between the monitor and the center post


----------



## JW5974 (Aug 4, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'd have to get quite a bit skinnier before I could ever see wedging myself in a 407 as a flight medic.


The longer your fly the bigger it gets... unless your 6'5" and 300lbs than its gonna remain small.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone purchase their own helmet? I do not like the Gentex knock-offs we have and not sure about spending money on upgrades to a helmet that isn't mine. At least they upgraded the ear cups that could potentially cause skull fractures with side impact .  We have an extra Alpha Eagle at the base from a previous pilot and it is pretty awesome. Crazy light and very comfortable. Found a few lightly used ones I may try to purchase.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 24, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> As long as i dont look like a bum, I'm good. This makes the third job in a row (one fixed wing, one hybrid ground/fixed wing, and now ground) that allows facial hair. I have a full beard right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Trigger alert.  I feel threatened. You guys are facial hair shaming us who can't grow a decent beard for beans. I do have a pretty good 'stache though.


----------



## chrls (Aug 24, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone purchase their own helmet? I do not like the Gentex knock-offs we have and not sure about spending money on upgrades to a helmet that isn't mine. At least they upgraded the ear cups that could potentially cause skull fractures with side impact .  We have an extra Alpha Eagle at the base from a previous pilot and it is pretty awesome. Crazy light and very comfortable. Found a few lightly used ones I may try to purchase.



The eagle is what I have issued at work and I like it over what we had previously. Mine has CEP which I prefer over ANR if you have the choice. I can wear it for hours on end in flight, on the ground, through hoists, and take it off when we land later and it has never given me trouble comfort wise.

One thing to look out for is if your program has goggles. My alpha came with a weird mount and hardware to convert the standard anvis 9 four pin connector to the "eagle" mount (I don't know what it's actually called). It was easy to install but I was not be able to to attach goggles until I modified one of the anvis brackets.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 28, 2017)

Our company just bought the med crews the MSA Gallet helmets; we're still phasing them in, but I like mine. Our vendor supplies their pilots with helmets. @Chase it's most likely whatever brand Air Methods purchases.


----------



## CANMAN (Sep 1, 2017)

Had Gentex HGU56 and loved it, new program I have a Gallet 250 and can't stand it, although it is certainly lighter. Noise attenuation sucks. Crash testing wise the MSA's also don't stand up against the Gentex. Half the parts are cheap plastic, and the helmets are crazy overpriced in my opinion. I have also submitted a request to purchase my own helmet. Will be getting another Gentex HGU if it gets approved with CEP.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 1, 2017)

I bought a used Alpha Eagle. Waiting on the helmet and parts then I will post up some pics.

The HGUs are definitely nice helmets.


----------



## SAREMT (Sep 28, 2017)

Has anyone heard of HEMS companies having a bias against people with fire backgrounds?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 29, 2017)

SAREMT said:


> Has anyone heard of HEMS companies having a bias against people with fire backgrounds?



Never heard of that however I could potentially see why. If you are a fire medic on an engine who does not transport then I really wouldn’t consider that quality 911 experience.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 29, 2017)

Also, most of the fire medics I know of, were (are) paramedics first. It's a clinically driven role.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, most of the fire medics I know of, were (are) paramedics first. It's a clinically driven role.


99% of the fire medics I know are firefighters first. It’s honestly sad. 

We had a guy who worked for us (ambulance company) who got hired at a local flight company and after maybe 2 months quit because he got a fire job. He could not understand why the flight company was not extremely happy about it and ended up burning all of his bridges.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 29, 2017)

SAREMT said:


> Has anyone heard of HEMS companies having a bias against people with fire backgrounds?


Honestly, that's a California thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 29, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Honestly, that's a California thing.


Honestly, how would you know?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly, how would you know?


Because we have a board representing members from all over the world and the only time it is ever mentioned (which is actually pretty often) is in relation to California. Im sure there are isolated incidents nation wide but overwhelmingly California ( it seems as though you cant throw a rock without hitting an EMT in California, maybe that is why). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 29, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Because we have a board representing members from all over the world and the only time it is ever mentioned (which is actually pretty often) is in relation to California. Im sure there are isolated incidents nation wide but overwhelmingly California ( it seems as though you cant throw a rock without hitting an EMT in California, maybe that is why).


And you've personally gone through flight hoops out here? Again, how would _you_ know personally?

Also, spare the forthcoming "anti-California" bashing. I'm asking firsthand knowledge. 

A board to me is as much here say as anything else. Unless I've personally experienced it myself why should I wholeheartedly believe anything anyone else tells me as anything other than word of mouth?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> And you've personally gone through flight hoops out here? Again, how would _you_ know personally?
> 
> Also, spare the forthcoming "anti-California" bashing. I'm asking firsthand knowledge.
> 
> A board to me is as much here say as anything else. Unless I've personally experienced it myself why should I wholeheartedly believe anything anyone else tells me as anything other than word of mouth?



Does it matter if Ive experienced it first hand? 

If you havent experienced it then anything I say is just word of mouth, so there would really be no point in continuing this conversation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 29, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Does it matter if Ive experienced it first hand?


Actually it kind of does. That's like me carrying on about how it's a "fill in wherever you're from" thing without any firsthand knowledge.

It's basically talking out of your backside. Why it's relevant and pertinent is because someone asked and got two different replies from two different California natives. Point being is it's more than likely subjective and has absolutely nothing to do with ones "background".

My personal opinion is one thing, but it's from that of someone with experience in the state in question. I'm willing to bet there are hardly any biases other than maybe "who you know".

I don't know what, or how other states operate. I am speaking from my firsthand knowledge here...in California.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2017)

Maybe we answer the question?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Maybe we answer the question?


About biases?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> About biases?


Indeed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Maybe we answer the question?





VentMonkey said:


> I'm willing to bet there are hardly any biases other than maybe "who you know".


Again, in my area this seems most prevalent. I've known of would-be firefighters getting flight jobs. 

@DesertMedic66 gave an example of one who landed a job, then bailed for the fire service.

Aside from (as someone else pointed out) being a sole-assessment engine medic, I can't or don't see how it matters. Even then, who's to say the program in question won't overlook such a thing? Certainly, crazier things (and people) have happened.

The only ones who truly know who, or what they won't hire are sitting across that table. So, like any job that you actually want: do your homework, retain quality experience and education and apply, apply, apply.

Really, there are no tricks, and I certainly doubt that there are typically _direct_ biases. Qualified to them isn't always what we might imagine it to be.


----------



## SAREMT (Oct 2, 2017)

I was just curious if there was a known generalized bias against fire medics or not in HEMS. I guess I got my answer in that most on here haven't recognized that in their experience. I'd be curious to hear more about the California issue considering that's where I actually live. 

Part of the reason I ask is that, as Desertmedic66 talked out, in my experience MOST fire medics around where I am are firefighters first and don't appear to have much of a passion for EMS, so I was curious if there was that stereotype overall in the industry that might adversely affect someone with that background.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2017)

For most companies the entrance exam during the interview process is the great equalizer and weeds out applicants whom are not qualified regardless of their backgrounds.


----------



## SAREMT (Oct 2, 2017)

Cool, thanks for the replies.


----------

